# Whats The Hardest/Easiest Game You've Ever Played ?



## deceased_sentinel (Mar 15, 2005)

Lets do a little survey, shall we?
What are the hardest and easiest games you've ever played ?


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 15, 2005)

The hardest game I've ever played:
PC - Alien Shooter (you've got to play this one to really know what I mean.)
PS2 - Forbidden Siren

The easiest
PC - AvP 2 (as the Predator)
PS2 - Prince of Persia - The Sands of Time


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Mar 16, 2005)

The hardest:
Ninja Gaiden (Xbox) Probably one of the hardest games ever.

Easiest:
Futurama (Xbox)


----------



## funkymonkey (Mar 16, 2005)

Hardest :IL-2. Its damn difficult to keep your plane in air for even 5 minutes when you start the game. The longest learning period in any games i have ever played.

EasiestL PacMan


----------



## raj14 (Mar 16, 2005)

The Toughest: Onimusha 3: Demon Siege; Call of Duty:Finest Hour; Alone in the Dark ; Empire Earth. The Easiest: KillZone; Playboy: The Mansion; WWE: Smackdown! vs. Raw.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 16, 2005)

In action games, my easiest game would be Max Payne and Max Payne: The Fall Of Max Payne.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2005)

hmmm....most of the games ive played r fairly simple...but the easiest has got 2 b cricket 97...even in hard mode, u can thrash the CPU....i guess playing games in the hardest difficulty level is the toughest 

btw, i find console games tough as im not used 2 the controls....but no specific game 2 list....


----------



## ShekharPalash (Mar 16, 2005)

*Minesweeper*; both hardest & easiest... don't u think that  ... kidding 

Hmm... I don't play much games but... 
Easiest: All NFS, [except UG2, hvn't tried yet..]
Hardest: these days, TW Pro Golf... I just don't get any shot correct in it... lol...


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 16, 2005)

HARDEST GAME: Project IGI 2, Tenchu [PS]

EASIEST GAME: PAINKILLER [Easiest Level]


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 16, 2005)

Well since all u gamers r posting ur views so y not i shud also give my opinion here  RITE !!!  

neways---->

the HARDEST----> havent come across any game till now wich has gotten me to PULL my HAIRS off my head   but would say UT series  :roll:  even thouh i am a fan of this series,sumtimes killin the BAD @ss in higher difficulty might get frustrating.(any other game u wanna suggest guys??)

the EASIEST----> Solitaire    

cheers n peace.


----------



## funkymonkey (Mar 16, 2005)

hey ashu try IL2, i guarantee you will pull off your hairs........


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 16, 2005)

HEY FUNKY !! hey Dude wats IL-2 mean?? sorry yaar i am not an avid gamer so i dont know its  full name but plz do reply OK    and let me see if my hair is INTACT and GLUED to my hear or not.    8) 

neyways thanx for the suggestion dude, i will search for the game u mentioned...

cheers n peace....


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2005)

Hardest : Prince of Persia Warrior within, too tough to jump properly, even with a gamepad

Easeist - HL2, straight forward gaming


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 16, 2005)

GX u werent required to post the easiest game coz everyone knew wht u wod have mentioned

wht else can i say

You said it has  the worst storyline, so u werent gonna play it <<<--- these were ur comments when the game was abt to release

When u came to knw tht u can optimize nvidia cards to play the game equally well <<<<- You said heck with ATi , posted scrrenshots everywhere of HL2 on your 5950 ultra

when u were up and running it pretty well , went thru all the walk-thrus and hints, completed it <<<<- You say the game was easy

Good Luck and happy Gaming with other titles


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, thats just my take, what the point of making it as issue & saying what I said before

Better do this, firing in IM, not here or Raboo will kick us out


----------



## raj14 (Mar 16, 2005)

Onimusha 3's bosses are headache! Those damn things are EXTREAMLY TOUGH! CoD tries to turn your a living hell! And it does! 2 bullets and bye bye! Sheesh!


----------



## funkymonkey (Mar 16, 2005)

IL-2 is kind of combacy flight sims wher eyou fly combact missions. Game is friggin nuts when you start it. Damn hard to learn.  If you skip[ the training I guarantee you wont last in air for 10 seconds 
But even though its hard to learn, it is as real as it gets 
Many people stop playing it bcoz its hard to learn. But your patience will pay off. IL-2 was devloped by people who designed these jets
*www.pacific-fighters.com/en/home.php?skin=S2


----------



## raj14 (Mar 16, 2005)

Flight sims are............ BOOOORING!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2005)

Easiest no doubt about it......The kiddy style thumb sucking game.....Serious Sam  

hardest game.....ummm....well.....not exactly the hardest but Hitman 2:Slient Assasin Was sure A Whoop A$$ game at Hard Level


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey ""GX"" u r rite dude.  just stop arguing here and hey ""SOURABH"" y r u so short tempered man?? just cool down a bit ok .  i hv seen u getting a bit rude on many forums.

this is just a a general discussion on a particular topic so take it witha  pinch of salt.All ppl come here to share their views and tips and to know if they r doin any mistakes so just chill a bit Dude...  

WAT U THINK GUYS?????? am i saying anything wrong????

neways chers n peace     

hey ""GX""  and ""SOURABH"" chill out u guys  <<<<PEACE>>>>  

hey RABOO i am rite naa Dude!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 16, 2005)

> Easiest no doubt about it......The kiddy style thumb sucking game.....Serious Sam



Hey ""dlima""    dude i tried as hard as i can to beat those EGYPT MUMMIES and those ZOMBIES but i am always out of bullets and rockets yaar while kickin' their @ss oops    well if u feel that was easy then u ra  real FPS gamer DUDE   keep it up .





> Flight sims are............ BOOOORING!



Hey ""raj14"" come on yaar FLIGHT sims r not boring ( i mean not always ok,  ) well yes i can agree with u that wen ur aircraft is nose diving to the ground at 220 kmph it gets  a bit frustrating but theres no other wayt than to see ur aircraft sail those heights of the sky and BOMB the enemy territory    






> IL-2 is kind of combacy flight sims wher eyou fly combact missions. Game is friggin nuts when you start it. Damn hard to learn. If you skip[ the training I guarantee you wont last in air for 10 seconds



Hey ""funky"" i will surely try that out yaay. I hv always been fasinated by these aircraft thing but never managed to land my aircraft in one piece EVER !!!   on the runway  :roll:  :roll: but i guess i will try that out and will try to be in the air for atleast 60 seconds !!   wat u say?? but ona serious note thanx for the recomendation DUE..

cheers n peace......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2005)

@ashu888ashu888.....dude looks like u are appointed for an Official Peace treaty making or that sorta stuff on Digit i guess  Dun worry i suppose both of em can argue with it as long as its in healthy terms btw if flames do erupt We'll just bring in the Fire Extingusers just in case  

also what was the tough part in those Egyptian Mummies yaaar....a couple of Rocket rounds to their A$$ would nail em then and there.....the last Stage's villan was a real pain but then i got the source for killin him as well.....btw my point was that this game aint requiring all the fast tactics or tricky Sh!t gameplay....but rather Tie a Blind fold on ur eyes and keep the speakers surround on and blow those Guys up when they start screamin thier A$$ off


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 16, 2005)

> btw if flames do erupt We'll just bring in the Fire Extingusers just in case



HAHAHAHAHA u r rite ""dlima"" i too will be ready with my FIRE EXTINGUISHER    




> Tie a Blind fold on ur eyes and keep the speakers surround on and blow those Guys up when they start screamin thier A$$ off



Hey thanx ""dlima"" for giving me sum courage  . now see how i go and blast their @ss off with my guns and my whole lot of deadly ARSENAL   well i will inform u wen i hv conquered the game !!

thanx dude...


cheers n peace......


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 16, 2005)

The hardets game for me must have been IGI. The damn game didnt allow me to save midway through the mission. And the last boss had to be taken out with the jackhammer or you will be lying in a pool of your blood.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 16, 2005)

@raj: I dont know, I personally love MSFS2004, or I wouldn't have paid 3.5k for it.  I'm kind of a flight buff, I guess.  So whether its normal flight sim like MSFS or a combat one like MSCFS, I love 'em any and which way.  Now where did I put my Sidewinder Pro? 

@allwyndlima: SS was easy? Maybe SS was, but SS:SE? No way, unless you play in the "Tourist" mode.  Man, talk about being overwhelmed by Kleer Skeletons and Sirian warbulls. Man, thats what I call sudden death.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> Sirian warbulls. Man, thats what I call sudden death.



Bingo buddy same here.....but the kleer skeletons were still okay.....the only tough part was to get a clear shot at those numbskulls  which is why i have my shotgun always locked and loaded  
but have to say the sirian warbulls almost send u to the next dimension at one point and draw another line in ur butt


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 16, 2005)

SS was not tough...SS:SE was ok. SS is the classic FPS which I love. Large open spaces, large cache of weapons and marrauding opposition. Love it!  

Oh yes Alien shooter is such a tough game...but there is a way (a very slow way!!!) to kill em...no bug...just a tactic...

Simple...go to a section which has one of those open-close doors. Lead the enemies to the door and then go thru it. They will be stuck behind the door tryin to come thru but they cant and you can still shoot them one at a time  hehehe.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 16, 2005)

ah easy game.. WINDOWS SOLITAIRE  or HEARTS.. 

toughest..hmm nuthin is gonna b so tough thats its impossible.. keep tryin until u can crack it up.. else cheat it  btw i S**K in console gaming.. not used 2 PS2 joysticks..


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 16, 2005)

Easiest and fastest game I've ever played - Max Payne in 3 days.
MP2, Tron 2.0, Hl2 were also easy. Very balanced gameplay, I gotta say.
Toughest game ever - Project IGI 2. Spent 3 hrs fiddling with the first level. Then Add or Remove Programs >Uninstall!!


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 16, 2005)

@icecoolz: Thats what I was doing for a long time, until nearly the end, you gotta admit that near the end levels and especially in the "Fight For Life" and "The Experiment" add-ons, you could very easily get overwhelmed when they rush it on you from everywhere. They were a major pain, especially when the hordes swamped you totally from all sides.  I swear my eyes popped out my head when I saw the swams coming in at me in the expansions.  And the "bug/tactic" also works with walls, try that too. If they're hugging the wall, you can shoot at the wall and watch the gibs fly. He, he, that game is what's known as painting the town red, literally.


----------



## [lokesh] (Mar 16, 2005)

Well...easiest games are Half Life 2, and May Payne 2. I completed Max payne 2 in around 8 hours[approx], and i was able to complete Half Life 2 in 3 days.

The toughest game was Doom 3...i was not able to complete the game without cheats   ..lol...


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 16, 2005)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Hey ""GX"" u r rite dude.  just stop arguing here and hey ""SOURABH"" y r u so short tempered man?? just cool down a bit ok .  i hv seen u getting a bit rude on many forums.
> 
> this is just a a general discussion on a particular topic so take it witha  pinch of salt.All ppl come here to share their views and tips and to know if they r doin any mistakes so just chill a bit Dude...
> 
> ...



dude cant i share my views too ??

well dont u think its ridiculous to start a topic abt a game, post abt 10 times there abt the game, and when the game is abt to release say i aint gonna play it coz it doesnt have a story line and then actually play it

well i guess u are not aware of tht thread

anyways sorry if u are hurt so easily guys


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 16, 2005)

easy Saurabh...we all know what ur talkin abt  So its cool... Let the guy be....u sayin it is not gonna make it ne better san worse


----------



## deceased_sentinel (Mar 16, 2005)

u guys really digress !!!!!!!!!!!!
the last few posts werent even about a game being hard or easy !!!!!!!   

anyway, as if it still matters heres my pick:
hardest: NFS5,any damn flight sim
easiset : MaxPayne series


----------



## krish (Mar 17, 2005)

The easiest game I played was: - Spiderman 2 (PC Version)

the toughest one was: - Rainbow Six 3 - Raven Sheild (it's tooo tough)


----------



## hack expert (Mar 17, 2005)

well the easiest were gta vice cit/3  max payne 1/2 nfs ug/ug2


----------



## raj14 (Mar 17, 2005)

Spider Man 2 PS2 Version is a Piece of cake! Don't know what developers were thinking. But it's kinda fun to play. I Jump! I Jump! I Jump! I Fall!


----------



## raj14 (Mar 17, 2005)

Spider Man 2 PS2 Version is a Piece of cake! Don't know what developers were thinking. But it's kinda fun to play. I Jump! I Jump! I Jump! I Fall!


----------



## raj14 (Mar 17, 2005)

Lock on: MAC and Jetfighter Fighter V are way better than MS Flight simulater. Btw my name is raj


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 17, 2005)

Well the toughest one is =>  Rainbow Six 3 - Raven Sheild
and he easiest one is Need For Speed Underground 1, I completed its last 11 levels at the toughest difficulty when one of my friends challenged me !!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 17, 2005)

Evn though the RtCW game was not too difficult, the last boss level was a nightmare. I was quick saving-shooting-quick-saving to beat the game. So was the expirience with that "Ubet Soldat"! Man, nightmare!


----------



## imported_rusty (Mar 17, 2005)

Well the easiest were Max Payne, Spiderman & Harry Potter series and so were MsHearts & Soliatire Freecell

Rainbow 6, Hitman2:S A (without cheats), Commandos
DoomIII


----------



## pirates1323 (Mar 17, 2005)

well the easiest is harry potter and prisoner of azkaban and hard game don't came to accross 8)


----------



## Serial_Killer (Mar 18, 2005)

Easiest has to be Max payne 2 -- soo damn easy tht i completed it in one night(8-9hrs)

IGI 2 is the hardest i guess ,but after u start observing the bots it gets easy .


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2005)

I think painkiller is the easiest game out there. (in the moderate level). Its just "shoot shoot and shoot alike".

The hardest would be...Hitman: Contracts


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 18, 2005)

Dont know why but I found IGI harder then IGI 2. Maybe it's becuase IGI 2 gave me the save slots, eve if they were limited.


----------



## anshul_sood (Mar 18, 2005)

The hardest game I ever played was Forbidden Siren on Ps2.
The easiest- well there are too many.


----------



## neo_reloaded (Mar 18, 2005)

hardest game farcry , pop-warrior within

easeist  halflife 2, splintercell pandora tomorrow


----------



## Tux (Mar 19, 2005)

Project IGI 2, was hard. hitman in pro level

ezy- hl2. max payne 1/2


----------



## prajesh (Mar 20, 2005)

For ME
Easiest:NFS-UG-2
Hardest:HALO-2(Play it for an experiance of your    life)


----------



## saketkutta (Mar 21, 2005)

The games U all said easy were on which dificulty level.
now i will definately find igi2 and play after hearing u all
and wht do u think of MOB ENFORCER.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (May 25, 2006)

has nobody played MANHUNT.
it beats every game being soooo hard.
i have played all which u all have written, but i find this to be the toughest.
Ask any Manhunt player and u know why they say this.


----------



## hellboy_extreme (May 31, 2006)

easiest -- hp and the prisoner of azkaban...max payne 1 and 2
hardest -- igi 1 and any flight sim


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 31, 2006)

Easiest - Dungeon Siege
Hardest - Hitman


----------



## aditya1987 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hardest: SCCT, SCPT, TOCA3, Farcry

Easiest: Total Overdose, Mario


----------



## MysticHalo (Jun 2, 2006)

Hardest-: Civ3 @ sid difficulty
Easiest- Halo:CE,BF 1942


----------



## reddragon (Jun 7, 2006)

hardest : project igi

easiest  : harry-potter , mummy maze


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 7, 2006)

easiest
fifa series.(i score 10 goals per match in any level)
f1 2005(you cant jump from 20th to 1 st in a single corner)
HP series   

hardest
Flight sim (itz a simulator mind it)
Farcry, hl2 (great ai)
EA cricket 05 (the king of all. Human control is natural. Ai is supernatural. I wd love to see such players in our team)


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 7, 2006)

hardest till now:commandos-destion berlin
easyiest:max payne & mp2


----------



## True Geek (Jun 7, 2006)

Easiest:
Mario

Hardest:
Mario


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 7, 2006)

@gary = 
Haha Cestination Berlin was the easiest installment of the commandos series, have you played the 1st part and its expansion? Then you shall know whats the real commandos


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 7, 2006)

EAsiest many yaar ...
HARDEST i cannot say but HARD yep.....IGI-2.....TOM CLANCYS SPLINTER CELL


----------



## MysticHalo (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok, i forgot the GBA games..damn hard until u read the walkthrough :lol....l8est one was beyBlade G:revolution


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 7, 2006)

easiest: dave
hardest: wolverine's revenge


----------



## fnatic@play (Jun 8, 2006)

Toughest - F.E.A.R
Easiest - AvP/Serious Sam.

but those are very relative.. the difference b.w the toughest n easiest is negligible. 

hardest to master - ut2k4/q3 cpm.. and THATS gaming!!


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jun 9, 2006)

Doom 3 is the hardest game i played without cheats
easiest, Halo AOE123 and mythology:titans and...........Many!


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 9, 2006)

Hardest:Metal Gear Solid--First one which came
Easiest:Mario


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 9, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> EAsiest many yaar ...
> HARDEST i cannot say but HARD yep.....IGI-2.....TOM CLANCYS SPLINTER CELL



SC is one of the easiest i've played. Finished it in 2 days


----------

